# double vision\ghosting



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

Hello i was recently started noticing that i have an issue with what i think is double vision, and it mostly seems to affect light colors against dark backgrounds, i can see it slightly on some objects and if my dp is really bad i can see it on people, especially people who has white clothes. It feels like there is something in my eye or if i cant focus on things correctly,this is more or less the way i see white text on black backgrounds, can anyone relate?


----------



## Emil (9 mo ago)

Yes i have that along with starburst effekt from strong lights like cars. And tingels and needles in my body. Have you gotten any better? Woule be glad To hear that. Stay strong


----------



## Peter (Jun 25, 2018)

An ophtalmologist may be able to determine the cause. The most common one is astigmatism. This can be corrected by glasses or hard contact lenses, when it is irregular astigmatism.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Peter said:


> An ophtalmologist may be able to determine the cause. The most common one is astigmatism. This can be corrected by glasses or hard contact lenses, when it is irregular astigmatism.


ban him he is tdx


----------



## Peter (Jun 25, 2018)

> ban him he is tdx


Who is that? Your former lover?


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Peter said:


> Who is that? Your former lover?


no a schwanzlutscher who is simultaneously a vollidiot


----------



## Peter (Jun 25, 2018)

> no a schwanzlutscher who is simultaneously a vollidiot


Sounds like a lot of negativity.


----------



## stehno13 (3 mo ago)

Hope you are better. What is the update?


----------

